# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Cyclonebox  !!Cyclone Calculator v1.00 Released!!

## mohamed73

*Cyclone Calculator v1.00* 
- Calculates Alcatel NCK/SPCK codes
- Calculates Blakcberry Engineering Code - 100% free and standalone, no need any activations
- Box needs be attached upon software startup (in either bootloader or main mode)  *- Supported Models* 
B331
BlueBelt
C700
C701
C707
C717
C820
C825
E101FLIP
EL03
I650
MANDARINA DUCK
MISS SIXTY
OT103
OT203
OT203A
OT203E
OT280
OT303
OT360
OT363
OT383
OT600
OT660
OT708
OT800
PLAYBOY
S215
S218
S319
S320
S321
S520
S621
S853
V570
V670
V770
VM621I  *- Supported Models/Operators:* 
541 ADGB1
541 AEUY1
541 AGEC1
541 AHNL1
541 ALAE1
541 ALAP1
541 ALBG1
541 ALBY1
541 ALCL1
541 ALES1
541 ALEU1
541 ALFR1
541 ALGB1
541 ALGH1
541 ALGR1
541 ALHK1
541 ALIT1
541 ALKE1
541 ALKZ1
541 ALLY1
541 ALMX1
541 ALNC1
541 ALNP1
541 ALPL1
541 ALRO1
541 ALRU1
541 ALSG1
541 ALTR1
541 ALUA1
541 ALUS1
541 AVAR1
541 AVCL1
541 AVDO1
541 AVDO3
541 AVPA3
541 AVPE1
541 AVPR1
541 AVUY1
541 BBPG1
541 BYFR1
541 CECO1
541 CECO3
541 CFMK1
541 CJUS1
541 EBES1
541 EECL1
541 EECL3
541 EKES1
541 FOUS1
541 IUUS1
541 IWUS1
541 LIAR1
541 LRFR1
541 LVAR1
541 M1TE1
541 MCMA1
541 MDBE1
541 MVCO1
541 MVGT1
541 MVHN1
541 MVSV1
541 OTFA1
541 PMPT1
541 PSAR1
541 QUUS1
541 RDES1
541 RGCH1
541 RGDO3
541 RGES1
541 RGFA1
541 RGFR1
541 RGGB1
541 RGRE1
541 RGRO1
541 RGSN1
541 RGTE1
541 RGTE2
541 RGTE5
541 SDUS1
541 SFRE1
541 SVRU1
541 TBNL1
541 TGMX1
541 TGMX3
541 TLAR1
541 TLAR3
541 TLCL3
541 TLCO3
541 TLES1
541 TLGT3
541 TLMX1
541 TLMX3
541 TLNI1
541 TLSV3
541 TLUY1
541 TLVE3
541 TWGB1
541 UCUS1
541 UUUS1
541 UVUS1
541 VDAU1
541 VDCY1
541 VDDE1
541 VDES1
541 VDFJ1
541 VDGB1
541 VDGH1
541 VDGR1
541 VDHU1
541 VDIE1
541 VDIT1
541 VDLU1
541 VDMK1
541 VDMT1
541 VDMY1
541 VDNL1
541 VDNZ1
541 VDPT1
541 VDPT2
541 VDRO1
541 VGFR1
541 VMVE1
541 VMVE3
541 WCDO1
541 ZAGA1
B331 VDAU1
B331 VDES1
B331 VDHU1
B331 VDPT1
E101FLIP AEUY1
E101FLIP ALAE1
E101FLIP ALAP1
E101FLIP ALBR1
E101FLIP ALBY1
E101FLIP ALES1
E101FLIP ALEU1
E101FLIP ALFR1
E101FLIP ALHK1
E101FLIP ALIE1
E101FLIP ALIT1
E101FLIP ALKE1
E101FLIP ALKZ1
E101FLIP ALLY1
E101FLIP ALNC1
E101FLIP ALRU1
E101FLIP ALUA1
E101FLIP AVDO3
E101FLIP AVPA3
E101FLIP AVPE1
E101FLIP AVUY1
E101FLIP CECO3
E101FLIP CFMK1
E101FLIP EBES1
E101FLIP EKES1
E101FLIP LIAR1
E101FLIP LVAR1
E101FLIP MVHN1
E101FLIP PGIT1
E101FLIP PSAR1
E101FLIP RGTE5
E101FLIP SFRE1
E101FLIP SVRU1
E101FLIP TBGB1
E101FLIP TGMX1
E101FLIP TLCO3
E101FLIP TLMX1
E101FLIP TLMX3
E101FLIP TLUY1
E101FLIP TLUY3
E101FLIP UCUS1
E101FLIP VMVE1
E101FLIP VMVE3
E101FLIP WCDO1
I650 AVCL1
I650 CECO1
I650 EECL1
I650 EKES1
I650 KPNL1
I650 MVSVA
I650 OTFA1
I650 RGDO1
I650 RGFA1
I650 RGMU1
I650 SFRE1
I650 T1MG1
I650 TBHU1
I650 TFNL1
I650 TGMX1
I650 TLMX1
I650 TLPEA
I650 TLPEB
I650 TLVE1
I650 TMPT1
I650 VDFJ1
I650 VDHU1
I650 VDPT1
I650 VMVE1
I650 VOPY1
OT103 ALBE1
OT103 ALES1
OT103 ALEU1
OT103 ALFR1
OT103 ALIE1
OT103 ALIT1
OT103 ALKE1
OT103 ALMX1
OT103 ALNL1
OT103 ALRO1
OT103 ALRU1
OT103 ALUA1
OT103 AVDO1
OT103 AVDO3
OT103 AVDO4
OT103 BBPG1
OT103 DCHT1
OT103 FOIL1
OT103 ICCR1
OT103 M1CI1
OT103 M1TE1
OT103 MVGT1
OT103 MVHN1
OT103 OTFA1
OT103 RGDO4
OT103 RGDO9
OT103 RGGQ1
OT103 RGTE1
OT103 RGTE2
OT103 RGTE5
OT103 T2CV1
OT103 TGMX1
OT103 TLMX1
OT103 TLMX3
OT103 TLPE3
OT103 TMCV1
OT103 TMST1
OT103 TTTP1
OT103 WCDO1
OT203 AFCO3
OT203 AHNL1
OT203 ALAE1
OT203 ALAP1
OT203 ALAR1
OT203 ALBG1
OT203 ALBY1
OT203 ALCY1
OT203 ALEU1
OT203 ALFR1
OT203 ALGR1
OT203 ALHI1
OT203 ALKE1
OT203 ALKZ1
OT203 ALMX1
OT203 ALNL1
OT203 ALRO1
OT203 ALRU1
OT203 ALUA1
OT203 AVAR3
OT203 AVDO3
OT203 AVDO4
OT203 AVPA3
OT203 AVPE1
OT203 AVUY1
OT203 BBPG1
OT203 CECO3
OT203 CFMK1
OT203 EECL1
OT203 EECL3
OT203 HBMY1
OT203 ICCR1
OT203 MVHN1
OT203 MVSV1
OT203 OAIL1
OT203 PAHU1
OT203 PCEC1
OT203 PCEC3
OT203 RGCM1
OT203 RGDO4
OT203 RGDO9
OT203 RGFA1
OT203 RGMU1
OT203 RGTE1
OT203 RGTE2
OT203 RGTE5
OT203 RGTE8
OT203 SFRE1
OT203 T2CV1
OT203 TBHU1
OT203 TLCO3
OT203 TLGT3
OT203 TLMX1
OT203 TLMX3
OT203 TLPA3
OT203 TLPE3
OT203 TLSV3
OT203 TLVE3
OT203 TZTN1
OT203 VDFJ1
OT203 WCDO1
OT203 WEIL1
OT203 WNIT1
OT203 ZAGH1
OT203A AFCO3
OT203A AHNL1
OT203A ALAE1
OT203A ALAP1
OT203A ALAR1
OT203A ALBG1
OT203A ALBY1
OT203A ALCY1
OT203A ALEU1
OT203A ALFR1
OT203A ALGR1
OT203A ALHI1
OT203A ALKE1
OT203A ALKZ1
OT203A ALMX1
OT203A ALNL1
OT203A ALRO1
OT203A ALRU1
OT203A ALUA1
OT203A AVAR3
OT203A AVDO3
OT203A AVDO4
OT203A AVPA3
OT203A AVPE1
OT203A AVUY1
OT203A BBPG1
OT203A CECO3
OT203A CFMK1
OT203A EECL1
OT203A EECL3
OT203A HBMY1
OT203A ICCR1
OT203A MVHN1
OT203A MVSV1
OT203A OAIL1
OT203A PAHU1
OT203A PCEC1
OT203A PCEC3
OT203A RGCM1
OT203A RGDO4
OT203A RGDO9
OT203A RGFA1
OT203A RGMU1
OT203A RGTE1
OT203A RGTE2
OT203A RGTE5
OT203A RGTE8
OT203A SFRE1
OT203A T2CV1
OT203A TBHU1
OT203A TLCO3
OT203A TLGT3
OT203A TLMX1
OT203A TLMX3
OT203A TLPA3
OT203A TLPE3
OT203A TLSV3
OT203A TLVE3
OT203A TZTN1
OT203A VDFJ1
OT203A WCDO1
OT203A WEIL1
OT203A WNIT1
OT203A ZAGH1
OT203E ALFR1
OT203E ALGB1
OT203E ALIE1
OT203E ALIT1
OT203E ALPL1
OT203E CUFR1
OT203E LRFR1
OT203E MHFR1
OT203E RGGB1
OT203E VDES1
OT203E VRGB1
OT280 ALEU1
OT280 ALFR1
OT280 ALLY1
OT280 ALRU1
OT280 RGFA1
OT280 RGFR1
OT280 RGMU1
OT280 RGRE1
OT303 AEUY1
OT303 ALAE1
OT303 ALAP1
OT303 ALAR1
OT303 ALBE1
OT303 ALBG1
OT303 ALBR1
OT303 ALBY1
OT303 ALCY1
OT303 ALEU1
OT303 ALFR1
OT303 ALGB1
OT303 ALIE1
OT303 ALIN1
OT303 ALIT1
OT303 ALKE1
OT303 ALKZ1
OT303 ALLY1
OT303 ALNC1
OT303 ALNL1
OT303 ALRO1
OT303 ALRU1
OT303 ALTR1
OT303 AVCL1
OT303 AVDO1
OT303 AVDO3
OT303 AVPA1
OT303 AVPA3
OT303 BBPG1
OT303 BYFR1
OT303 CECO1
OT303 CECO3
OT303 CFMK1
OT303 CSGR1
OT303 EECL3
OT303 FOIL1
OT303 FOIL2
OT303 HYIL1
OT303 LIAR1
OT303 LVAR1
OT303 M1TE1
OT303 MCMA1
OT303 MSUA1
OT303 MVGT1
OT303 OTFA1
OT303 PCEC1
OT303 PCEC3
OT303 RGDO1
OT303 RGDO3
OT303 RGFA1
OT303 RGGQ1
OT303 RGMU1
OT303 RGSN1
OT303 RGTE1
OT303 RGTE2
OT303 SFFR1
OT303 SFRE1
OT303 T2CV1
OT303 TBHU1
OT303 TGMX1
OT303 TLMX1
OT303 TLMX3
OT303 TLUY1
OT303 VAVN1
OT303 VDFJ1
OT303 VMVE1
OT303 WCDO1
OT303 WNIT1
OT303 WRCB1
OT303 WYIL1
OT360 AVPE1
OT360 CECO3
OT360 LIAR1
OT360 LVAR1
OT360 TLUY1
OT360 TLVE1
OT360 WCDO1
OT363 ALAE1
OT363 ALAP1
OT363 ALBR1
OT363 ALBY1
OT363 ALCY1
OT363 ALES1
OT363 ALEU0
OT363 ALEU1
OT363 ALFR1
OT363 ALGB1
OT363 ALGR1
OT363 ALKZ1
OT363 ALNC1
OT363 ALPL1
OT363 ALRO1
OT363 ALRU1
OT363 ALUA1
OT363 AVDO3
OT363 BBPG1
OT363 BYFR1
OT363 CECO3
OT363 CFMK1
OT363 EECL3
OT363 EKES1
OT363 KPNL1
OT363 MVGT1
OT363 MVHN1
OT363 MVSV1
OT363 OTFA1
OT363 RGCH1
OT363 RGDO1
OT363 RGDO3
OT363 RGES1
OT363 RGFA1
OT363 RGFR1
OT363 RGGB1
OT363 RGMD1
OT363 RGPL1
OT363 RGRE1
OT363 RGRO1
OT363 RGTE1
OT363 RGTE2
OT363 RGTE5
OT363 TIIT1
OT363 TLES1
OT363 TLMX1
OT363 TLMX3
OT363 TLUY1
OT363 UUUS1
OT363 VAVN1
OT363 VDES1
OT363 VDFJ1
OT363 WCDO1
OT383 AEUY1
OT383 ALAE1
OT383 ALEU1
OT383 ALFR1
OT383 ALGR1
OT383 ALNC1
OT383 ALRU1
OT383 ALUA1
OT383 CECO3
OT383 OTFA1
OT383 RGFA1
OT383 RGTE1
OT383 RGTE2
OT383 RGTE5
OT383 TGMX1
OT383 TGMX3
OT383 TLMX1
OT383 TLMX3
OT383 TLVE1
OT383 TLVE3
OT383 VDFJ1
OT600 AEUY1
OT600 AGEC1
OT600 ALAP1
OT600 ALCY1
OT600 ALDE1
OT600 ALEU1
OT600 ALHK1
OT600 ALLY1
OT600 ALNL1
OT600 ALUA1
OT600 AVCL1
OT600 AVDO3
OT600 AVPE1
OT600 CECO3
OT600 CFMK1
OT600 CSGR1
OT600 MVHN1
OT600 OTFA1
OT600 RGDO3
OT600 RGFA1
OT600 RGTE1
OT600 RGTE2
OT600 TBHU1
OT600 TIVE1
OT600 TLCL3
OT600 TLMX1
OT600 TLMX3
OT600 VRGB1
OT600 WCDO1
OT660 AEUY1
OT660 ALAE1
OT660 ALAP1
OT660 ALBR1
OT660 ALBY1
OT660 ALES1
OT660 ALEU1
OT660 ALFR1
OT660 ALHK1
OT660 ALIE1
OT660 ALIT1
OT660 ALKE1
OT660 ALKZ1
OT660 ALLY1
OT660 ALNC1
OT660 ALRU1
OT660 ALUA1
OT660 AVDO3
OT660 AVPA3
OT660 AVPE1
OT660 AVUY1
OT660 CECO3
OT660 CFMK1
OT660 EBES1
OT660 EKES1
OT660 LIAR1
OT660 LVAR1
OT660 MVHN1
OT660 PGIT1
OT660 PSAR1
OT660 RGTE5
OT660 SFRE1
OT660 SVRU1
OT660 TBGB1
OT660 TGMX1
OT660 TLCO3
OT660 TLMX1
OT660 TLMX3
OT660 TLUY1
OT660 TLUY3
OT660 UCUS1
OT660 VMVE1
OT660 VMVE3
OT660 WCDO1
OT708 ADGB1
OT708 AEUY1
OT708 AGEC1
OT708 AHNL1
OT708 ALAE1
OT708 ALAP1
OT708 ALBG1
OT708 ALBY1
OT708 ALCL1
OT708 ALES1
OT708 ALEU1
OT708 ALFR1
OT708 ALGB1
OT708 ALGH1
OT708 ALGR1
OT708 ALHK1
OT708 ALIT1
OT708 ALKE1
OT708 ALKZ1
OT708 ALLY1
OT708 ALMX1
OT708 ALNC1
OT708 ALNP1
OT708 ALPL1
OT708 ALRO1
OT708 ALRU1
OT708 ALSG1
OT708 ALTR1
OT708 ALUA1
OT708 ALUS1
OT708 AVAR1
OT708 AVCL1
OT708 AVDO1
OT708 AVDO3
OT708 AVPA3
OT708 AVPE1
OT708 AVPR1
OT708 AVUY1
OT708 BBPG1
OT708 BYFR1
OT708 CECO1
OT708 CECO3
OT708 CFMK1
OT708 CJUS1
OT708 EBES1
OT708 EECL1
OT708 EECL3
OT708 EKES1
OT708 FOUS1
OT708 IUUS1
OT708 IWUS1
OT708 LIAR1
OT708 LRFR1
OT708 LVAR1
OT708 M1TE1
OT708 MCMA1
OT708 MDBE1
OT708 MVCO1
OT708 MVGT1
OT708 MVHN1
OT708 MVSV1
OT708 OTFA1
OT708 PMPT1
OT708 PSAR1
OT708 QUUS1
OT708 RDES1
OT708 RGCH1
OT708 RGDO3
OT708 RGES1
OT708 RGFA1
OT708 RGFR1
OT708 RGGB1
OT708 RGRE1
OT708 RGRO1
OT708 RGSN1
OT708 RGTE1
OT708 RGTE2
OT708 RGTE5
OT708 SDUS1
OT708 SFRE1
OT708 SVRU1
OT708 TBNL1
OT708 TGMX1
OT708 TGMX3
OT708 TLAR1
OT708 TLAR3
OT708 TLCL3
OT708 TLCO3
OT708 TLES1
OT708 TLGT3
OT708 TLMX1
OT708 TLMX3
OT708 TLNI1
OT708 TLSV3
OT708 TLUY1
OT708 TLVE3
OT708 TWGB1
OT708 UCUS1
OT708 UUUS1
OT708 UVUS1
OT708 VDAU1
OT708 VDCY1
OT708 VDDE1
OT708 VDES1
OT708 VDFJ1
OT708 VDGB1
OT708 VDGH1
OT708 VDGR1
OT708 VDHU1
OT708 VDIE1
OT708 VDIT1
OT708 VDLU1
OT708 VDMK1
OT708 VDMT1
OT708 VDMY1
OT708 VDNL1
OT708 VDNZ1
OT708 VDPT1
OT708 VDPT2
OT708 VDRO1
OT708 VGFR1
OT708 VMVE1
OT708 VMVE3
OT708 WCDO1
OT708 ZAGA1
OT800 AEUY1
OT800 AGECA
OT800 ALAE1
OT800 ALAP1
OT800 ALAT1
OT800 ALBR1
OT800 ALCN1
OT800 ALCN2
OT800 ALDE1
OT800 ALES1
OT800 ALEU1
OT800 ALEU2
OT800 ALFR1
OT800 ALGB1
OT800 ALGH1
OT800 ALGR1
OT800 ALHK1
OT800 ALHU1
OT800 ALIT1
OT800 ALLY1
OT800 ALNC1
OT800 ALNL1
OT800 ALPL1
OT800 ALRS1
OT800 ALRU1
OT800 ALUA1
OT800 ALUS1
OT800 ALUSH
OT800 AVAR1
OT800 AVCL1
OT800 AVPE1
OT800 AVPR1
OT800 AVPY1
OT800 AVUY1
OT800 BBPG1
OT800 BOCN1
OT800 BTIT1
OT800 BYFR1
OT800 CFMK1
OT800 CJUS1
OT800 CJUSH
OT800 CUFR1
OT800 DWUS1
OT800 EECL3
OT800 EKES1
OT800 ERPL1
OT800 FOUS1
OT800 GUUS1
OT800 HBMY1
OT800 ICCR1
OT800 IUUS1
OT800 IUUSH
OT800 IWUS1
OT800 JCAU1
OT800 KPNL1
OT800 LIAR1
OT800 MDBE1
OT800 MVGT1
OT800 MVGTA
OT800 MVHN1
OT800 MVSV1
OT800 OCUS1
OT800 OTFA1
OT800 PCEC1
OT800 PCEC3
OT800 QUUS1
OT800 RCUS1
OT800 RGFA1
OT800 RGFR1
OT800 RGMG1
OT800 RGMU1
OT800 RGRE1
OT800 RGRO1
OT800 RGSN1
OT800 RGTE2
OT800 RGTE5
OT800 SDUS1
OT800 SFFR1
OT800 SXIN1
OT800 SYUS1
OT800 TBCZ1
OT800 TBEU1
OT800 TBGB1
OT800 TBHU1
OT800 TBMK1
OT800 TBNL1
OT800 TGMX1
OT800 TGMX3
OT800 TIIT1
OT800 TIVE1
OT800 TLAR1
OT800 TLARB
OT800 TLCLB
OT800 TLCOB
OT800 TLECB
OT800 TLGT3
OT800 TLMX1
OT800 TLMXA
OT800 TLPEB
OT800 TLSVB
OT800 TLUY1
OT800 TLUYB
OT800 TLVEB
OT800 TWGB1
OT800 UCUS1
OT800 UUUS1
OT800 UVUS1
OT800 VAVN1
OT800 VDFJ1
OT800 VDLU1
OT800 VDPT1
OT800 VLUS1
OT800 VMVE1
OT800 VMVE3
OT800 VNRS1
OT800 WCDO1
OT800 WCUS1
OT800 WCUSH
OT800 YAID1
OT800 ZAGA1
OTV570 ALAP1
OTV570 ALES1
OTV570 ALEU1
OTV570 ALFR1
OTV570 ALGR1
OTV570 ALLY1
OTV570 AVDO1
OTV570 CECO1
OTV570 RGFR1
OTV570 RGFR2
OTV570 T1MG1
OTV570 TLCL1
OTV570 TLMX1
OTV570 TZTN1
OTV570 VDFJ1
OTV570 VMVE1
OTV570 VVBG1
S621 KPNL1
S621 RGCH1
S621 RGMU1
S621 RGPL1
S621 RGRE1
S621 RGTE1
S621 T1MG1
S621 TBHR1
S621 TBMK1
S621 TLMX1
S621 VDFJ1
S621 VRGB1
VM621I AEUY1
VM621I AGEC1
VM621I ALAP1
VM621I ALCY1
VM621I ALDE1
VM621I ALEU1
VM621I ALHK1
VM621I ALLY1
VM621I ALNL1
VM621I ALUA1
VM621I AVCL1
VM621I AVDO3
VM621I AVPE1
VM621I CECO3
VM621I CFMK1
VM621I CSGR1
VM621I MVHN1
VM621I OTFA1
VM621I RGDO3
VM621I RGFA1
VM621I RGTE1
VM621I RGTE2
VM621I TBHU1
VM621I TIVE1
VM621I TLCL3
VM621I TLMX1
VM621I TLMX3
VM621I VRGB1
VM621I WCDO1   *Download* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *NOTE*
please do not ask about Nokia update in this thread, we are working on it and soon will surprise u all with big update    
br
Cyclone Team

----------


## narosse27

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## charminzak

mercic tres bien

----------

